# Netzwerkprob: Namensauflösung ... [SOLVED]

## [ToAsTeR]

Tag zusammen,

wie schon im Topic erwähnt dauert bei mir die namensauflösung neuerdings ewig lange.

Nicht nur beim Seitenaufbau in Mozilla-Firebird, auch beim Mails sende, im IRC, oder FTP-Verbindungen.

Irgendwelche Tips wo ich zwecks Lösung ansetzen sollte ?

MfG

ToAsTeR

----------

## hifi

schau mal deine 

/etc/resolv.conf

an

vielleicht steht da an erster stelle ein server, den es nicht gibt.

was du dann auch noch anschauen kannst ist deine 

nsswitch.conf

vielleicht is da irgendein service wie ldap oder yp vor dns. und er versucht verzeiwelft den zu finden bevor er zu dns wechselt.

----------

## [ToAsTeR]

/etc/resolv.conf (beides Teledumm-Server)

```

GNU nano 1.2.2               File: /etc/resolv.conf

                                                                                

nameserver 212.185.248.180

nameserver 194.25.2.129

```

/etc/nsswitch.conf

```

                                                                                # /etc/nsswitch.conf:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/nsswitch.conf,v 1.4 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

                                                                                                                         

passwd:      compat

shadow:      compat

group:       compat

                                                                                                                         

# passwd:    db files nis

# shadow:    db files nis

# group:     db files nis

                                                                                                                         

hosts:       files dns

networks:    files dns

                                                                                                                         

services:    db files

protocols:   db files

rpc:         db files

ethers:      db files

netmasks:    files

netgroup:    files

bootparams:  files

                                                                                                                         

automount:   files

aliases:     files                                                                                                                         

```

Was mir grad noch so einfällt:

Ich geh über einen NAT-Router (auch Gentoo) ins Internet

und habe sonst von keinem Client aus diese Probleme.

Dieser Rechner (der jetzt die Probleme macht) war vorher mal der Router und scheinbar macht der die Probleme seitdem ich iptables deaktiviert habe (brauch ich ja nun nimmer).

Any hints ?

MfG

ToAsTeR

----------

## IWBCMAN

kann es sein dass Du 'ipv6' in deinen USE flags hast ? 

Ich wollte selber ein bißchen mit ipv6 herumspielen. Jedoch als ich ein neue Install mit 'ipv6' in meinen USE flags hatte, mußte ich festellen, daß dies vielle Probleme verursacht hat, die nicht einfach zu finden oder korrigeiren waren. Vor allem hat xfree mit ipv6 mir wahnsinnig viele Probleme vorbereitet-xdmcp suchte und suchte nach ipv6 Addressen und hat diese Adressen nie finden bzw. auflösen können. Am Ende habe ich 'ipv6' aus meinen USE flags raus genommen und einige Packages nochmal compiliert...Problem gelößt.

ich weiß nicht ob dieses Dir hilft aber wenn es zutrifft ein Versuch wäre es wert. 

(Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, so ich bitte (im voraus) (nachträglich) um Verzeihung wegen meinen scheusslichen Grammatik)

----------

## freigeist

Kann es sein, dass der erste Eintrag der Proxy Server der Telekom ist und nur der zweite der DNS?

----------

## [ToAsTeR]

Nein kein ipv6, trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag  :Wink: 

--------

Hab mir gradma die resolv.conf auf meinem Router angeschaut ->

```

nameserver 217.5.112.145

nameserver 194.25.2.129

```

Werd die beiden jetzt mal übernehmen und schaun obs was bringt.

Die alten Einträge in der resolv.conf (hab ich oben weiter gepostet) sind allerdings damals auch 1zu1 vom Router kopiert worden und der bezieht sich das ja von der Teledumm bei der Einwahl.

MfG

----------

## IWBCMAN

vielleicht sollst Du dies anschauen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132478&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

----------

## [ToAsTeR]

 *IWBCMAN wrote:*   

> vielleicht sollst Du dies anschauen:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132478&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

 

Wie schon gesagt: kein ipv6 in den USE-Flags

Trotzdem ... thx for help  :Wink: 

Problem scheint gelöst, mit dem neuen Server in der resolv.conf dauerts auflösen nimmer so lang, werd das ganze aber mal noch ne Weile beobachten.

MfG

----------

## lolli78

 *[ToAsTeR] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem scheint gelöst, mit dem neuen Server in der resolv.conf dauerts auflösen nimmer so lang, werd das ganze aber mal noch ne Weile beobachten.
> 
> 

 

du kannst auch mal dnsmasq ausprobieren, dann aber in allen clients den router als dns-server eintragen. dann musst du nur für den router einen schnellen dns-server suchen, den dir aber dein provider via ppp sowieso gibt.

lorenz.

----------

